# Girl Friend Says its big



## mrbudgie (Dec 5, 2007)

My black CM stacker 830 that is lol

cant believe how big this thing really is


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh wow that was close


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2007)

mrbudgie said:


> My black CM stacker 830 that is lol
> 
> cant believe how big this thing really is



isn't that actually a bad thing for _you_?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine's really big too. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Mine's really big too. lol



Omg me too!
I need both hands to lift it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Omg me too!
> I need both hands to lift it


Yeah, and I have to make sure I lift with me knees.


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, and I have to make sure I lift with me knees.



LMFAO Niiice.
We should have a Stacker clubhouse 

I mean, everyone else is slutting clubhouses, why cant we !


----------



## v-zero (Dec 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, and I have to make sure I lift with me knees.



You have hands on your knees?! Awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

v-zero said:


> You have hands on your knees?! Awesome.



No, meaning it's so low to the ground, I have to crouch to pick it up. It's better to bend and lift from the knees, as opposed to your back with a unit this heavy.


----------



## von kain (Dec 5, 2007)

well i still can wear sorts.....


----------



## DOM (Dec 5, 2007)

mines bigger


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2007)

Stacker?
Whats a stacker?


----------



## DOM (Dec 5, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Stacker?
> Whats a stacker?



http://www.directron.com/rc830kkn3.html

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/directron_1977_1171299390

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/rc830kkn301.jpg

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/rc830kkn302.jpg

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/rc830kkn303.jpg

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/rc830kkn304.jpg


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 5, 2007)

i wish mein was that big :'(


----------



## Basard (Dec 5, 2007)

Stackers are great.  I do feel like I got kinda ripped on my Xion Stacker though.  It's got a lot of room, but it sounds like a tornado.  It looked good on paper though.  For the 90 I spent on the case, I could have gotten something better.

lol @ hands on knees though.... thats a good one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2007)

Xion stacker?! No offense Basard but I think they are talkin bout Coolermaster Stackers "??"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2007)

My girlfriend walks funny when she tries lifting mine.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2007)

lol look up my case its in the mod gallery just as big if not bigger


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No, meaning it's so low to the ground, I have to crouch to pick it up. It's better to bend and lift from the knees, as opposed to your back with a unit this heavy.



Talk about killing your own joke. He was being sarcastic.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 6, 2007)

I was a little =/ when I read the title


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 6, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I was a little =/ when I read the title



Wernt we all


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 6, 2007)

any one here done any mods to their stacker, also i'm gonna paint the inside what kind of paint ect do i need to use


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2007)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Talk about killing your own joke. He was being sarcastic.


No, I changed it to suit my personality. I even made sure to reference my unit. lol.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 12, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## OrbitzXT (Dec 12, 2007)

For a second I thought I was logged onto my other forum where this might have been about a completely separate topic haha


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 12, 2007)

I lol'd again


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine's small and packs a punch.


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine glows blue, is that a bad sign?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 12, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Omg me too!
> I need both hands to lift it



My girl helps me with mine.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2007)

I usally refer to my compter parts in the female gender.  Complicated, confusing and really s*xy!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Dec 12, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> I usally refer to my compter parts in the female gender.  Complicated, confusing and really s*xy!



My computer is like my woman, hot, heavy, and won't shut up when I need it too.


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 12, 2007)

Mines dusty.. .. ehh..


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 12, 2007)

HAHA this made my day lol


----------



## hv43082 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ah the words "girlfriend" and "big" in the same sentence got me excited for a moment 

PS: fat girl not included!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 12, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Ah the words "girlfriend" and "big" in the same sentence got me excited for a moment
> 
> PS: fat girl not included!



they need love too


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2007)

Jamaicans like "big" girls.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine is also heavy. It needs to be worked on too.


----------



## Aguiar (Dec 13, 2007)

LoL...Mine is dark black with 2 shinning black apendices full of data...


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 13, 2007)

Small and powerful ftw!


----------



## jurrasstoil (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine weighs 27kg or roughly 60 pounds...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine is so large my wife married me for it.


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 13, 2007)

jurrasstoil said:


> Mine weighs 27kg or roughly 60 pounds...



27Kg by itself? Or is that when it's full?
Mine probably weighs a little less than 1/3 of that, full.

I can't think of any good adjectives to make my case appear to others as a pen15.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Dec 13, 2007)

This thread reminded me of this...



> In pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and a generic name. For example, the trade name of Tylenol has a generic name of acetaminophen. Aleve is also called naproxen. Amoxil is called amoxicillin and Advil is also called ibuprofen. The FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced that it has settled on the generic name of mycoxafloppin. Also considered were mycoxafailin, mydixadrupin, mydixarizin, mydixadud, dixafix, and of course ibepokin.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Dec 13, 2007)

Necrofire said:


> 27Kg by itself? Or is that when it's full?
> Mine probably weighs a little less than 1/3 of that, full.
> 
> I can't think of any good adjectives to make my case appear to others as a pen15.


fully loaded ofc  put it on a scale. it weighs about 16 by itself.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2007)

Never mind the quality.....feel the width


----------



## von kain (Dec 13, 2007)

its not the size of the boat is the motion in the ocean.... like titanic was big  but it could do 1 time what boats 3 times smaller do everyday....btw mine so big that i need hand extender to scratch it


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mines pretty big and powerful, but I dont get to play with it as much as I'd like to


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 13, 2007)

I play with mine multiple times a day. I can't even take a shower or go to class without at first playing with mine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2007)

I play with mine late on a night when my girlfriends in bed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 13, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> This thread reminded me of this...



Wow...  thats pretty sad.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 14, 2007)

Necrofire said:


> Mine glows blue, is that a bad sign?


----------

